# Writing > Personal Poetry >  finest

## cacian

the splendor of nature
it indicates
no traitor but a treat
to console defeat
humans encounter in 
deceipt

the sun shines through
blue skies high
so to look up
is a feeling one
must rev up
to releave fed up

and the moon 
beams through darkness
in realms finest
one must instigate heartless
to reach harmless

nature's longevity is
to resolve 
a friendly indemnity
if eternity is to evolve
because
quitting is dissolve

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

> the splendor of nature
> it indicates
> no traitor but a treat
> to console defeat
> humans encounter in 
> deceipt
> 
> the sun shines through
> blue skies high
> ...


Beautiful poem cacian Personal experience shines through.
Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## Danik 2016

You get to the point, cacian!

----------


## PeterL

Just like you, positively beautiful.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Salut, ma cherie! So nice to see you again. Your poem is dazzling comme d'habitude (just the opposite of my French!)

----------


## cacian

Kirkpatrick ,Danik,Peter and Pompey thank you so very much for the positive and lovely comments. :Smile:

----------

